# Will 3G increase broadband speeds in india?



## rishitells (Sep 20, 2009)

I was wondering if it's possible or not.
I know that 3G is for mobile communication.
But can we use high speed broadband on our computers with 3G?

I heard about BSNL EVDO, is it a promising way?
Here is the link-  
*www.jayson.in/technology-tips/bsnl-evdo-review-high-speed-3g-broadband-in-india.html


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 20, 2009)

BSNL EVDO has got good reviews overall. Few of my online friends have been using it & are satisfied with it.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 20, 2009)

> But can we use high speed broadband on our computers with 3G?



Yes, you can. But charges will be very high. EVDO is better for now. And WiMax is more promising, though it doesn't seem that it will be available soon.


----------



## rishitells (Sep 20, 2009)

It seems we're never gonna enjoy Real Broadband in India.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 23, 2009)

broadband is costly in india


----------



## p_dude (Nov 23, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> broadband is costly in india


nope everything is inflated in india...
people in other countries can make their living with little money but in country like ours even the most necessary needs like food and education ect are too inflated so most people live in the streets and the few that are able to afford to these costs live in dream world thinking that this country will one day move forward to compete with the developed nations of the world...

evdo is good i've been using it for last three months but there are very few towers and the cost of moving to 3g will be high and i don't think bsnl can afford that
the recent price hike in evdo tariff is also not promising

in short i don't think 3g will have any significant effect with internet(only few will benifit) in india...


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 23, 2009)

You can get 3.1 mbps unlimited connection from BSNL by 3G.

Only at Rs. 3000 per month!


----------



## Hok (Dec 1, 2009)

I just got my new BSNL 3G connection and server has been down for almost 24 hours almost everyday.Waste of time and money.
 I don't understand why they give us high speed when they can't even connect us to the internet.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 1, 2009)

Problem in India is overselling of bandwidth. Companies LIE to customers that they get full speed when actually the bandwidth is shared between many. Most of the broadband available in India is not on a dedicated line but on a shared line. GSM SIM Vendors sell loads of SIM cards to people in an area with only one tower (example is Aircel and DOCOMO in my college) due to which network is almost always busy during peak calling hours and in my case, even when the tower is quite close by, I get only GPRS speeds on EDGE or worse (and far more common), the phone is unable to connect to the internet at all.

Overselling should be defined as an unethical business practice and overselling without preinforming customers should be made a punishable offence in India.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 1, 2009)

^^^^^ i think its not possible.

The reason you gave is also a reason for lowest cost of gprs and edge in india.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 2, 2009)

gautam...nice wat course u doin... IT?


----------



## paroh (Dec 3, 2009)

Gauravs90 said:


> You can get 3.1 mbps unlimited connection from BSNL by 3G.
> 
> Only at Rs. 3000 per month!



From unlimited they means 10Gb crap


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 4, 2009)

paroh said:


> From unlimited they means 10Gb crap


*www.bsnl.in/service/3G/3G_files/3g.htm

^^ no cap mentioned here


----------



## paroh (Dec 4, 2009)

@Gauravs90 thanks for correcting me the crap is for the mtnl 3G unlimited with 10Gb limit.

But what they adver. will they able to offer it in reality ?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 4, 2009)

paroh said:


> @Gauravs90 thanks for correcting me the crap is for the mtnl 3G unlimited with 10Gb limit.
> 
> But what they adver. will they able to offer it in reality ?



I don't think so

None of the service provider provides full 2g speed today  kill them


----------

